# Mampara



## SNL

Olá caras e caros colegas, 
a minha dúvida de hoje é como é que se diz em português o que em espanhol chamam "mampara", que é uma espécie de biombo de vidro ou plástico que serve para nao deitar água fora das banheiras.
Eu já vi a palavra "biombo" mas fiquei com a dúvida de se em português é exactamente a mesma palavra para os dois contextos, porque em espanhol fazem a diferença entre "biombo" e "mampara".
Muito obrigada.


----------



## spielenschach

*mampara*

Iƒ biombo, m. divisória, ƒ.


----------



## Vanda

Se você se refere a isto, chamamos de box.


----------



## Tomby

Acho que, além de _box_, também existe "cabine de duche" ou "de banho", mas não sei se refere só a banho ou também a banho com hidromassagem.
Veja o exemplo: click 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Juventude

Bueno, como dice Vanda, al mirar tu ejemplo se me ocurre "BOX". Pero, otro día al traducir algo de radioterapia, rayos X, vi el término mámpara como delantal, o sea, una protección plomada para no lastimar "tanto" al cuerpo humano. De ahí se me ocurrió que vi mucho en Suecia la "cortina de banho", que es algo plástico para evitar que el agua salga....Tal vez esto...

Ahora, si te refieres a algo como el enlace abajo, en definitiva se llama "box".

http://personal.iddeo.es/tutosa/images/Acc_bany/Mampara01d.jpg

Saludos


----------



## SNL

Muito Obrigada, era exactamente pelo "box" que eu estava a perguntar, no espanhol ibérico, quando menos, isso é conhecido como a já famosa "manpara".

Coisas de viver apressada: "mampara" nao "manpara".


----------



## fudgo

Hola estimados del  foro:
tengo dudas si  "mampara" se puede traducir por "biombo, divisorio" y también por "box".

En este contexto ¿Cual sería la más  adecuada?
español: "Se acabaron las salpicaduras de agua en el cuarto de baño cada vez que te duchas, hazte hoy mismo con una mampara para tu ducha."
 portugués: "Acabaram-se as salpicaduras de água no banheiro cada vez que te duchas, faz-te hoje mesmo com um box para a tua ducha."
Sé que en agosto no habrá muchas personas conectadas al foro, pero precisamente ahora necesito el significado. Un amiga portuguesa duda de box y de biombo...
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Carfer

Bienvenido al foro, fudgo.
Se dice "_Protecção de banheira_" o "_protecção de duche_"
http://www.aki.pt/2009/index.php?id=903&sf=1


----------



## Mangato

En Brasil habitualmente se conocen por *cabines de ducha,* *o cabines de chuveiro* sin que necesariamente sean como esas cabinas integrales que por aquí se utilizan. En Portugal utilizan el término *duche*


----------



## fudgo

Gracias por la bienvenida.
Estaba indeciso, pero ver que se acepta "painel/painéis" en una web oficial para referirse a mamparas de baño/ducha, y que en agosto me responden a esta duda, me alegra enormemente.

Gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo


----------



## Vitória

No Brasil nós chamamos o lugar onde se toma banho com chuveiro (ducha)de *box* e chamamos a porta que separa essa área do resto do banheiro de *porta do box*. Quando essa área é separada por uma cortina, nós chamamos de *cortina de banheiro*. Embora *biombo* tenha o sentido de divisão, nós só usamos essa palavra para algumas coisas específicas, nunca para as divisões do box.
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Será que Chabuca Granda se estaba enjabonando cuando cantaba:

*Mampara de alegre ruido, *
*salones de medallon, *
*al fondo los ventanales *
*de encaje, para mirar.*


----------



## softpt

Cabine de duche, decididamente. Box é caixa, pode significar imensas coisas: os carros vão á box na formula1, aluga-se moradia com box para dois carros, malboro soft packet ou box...e mais. Se pudermos evitar estrangeirismos....


----------



## Carfer

softpt said:


> Cabine de duche, decididamente. Box é caixa, pode significar imensas coisas: os carros vão á box na formula1, aluga-se moradia com box para dois carros, malboro soft packet ou box...e mais. Se pudermos evitar estrangeirismos....


 
Concordo, embora '_duche_' também não seja muito vernácula.
Parece-me, no entanto, que não é às cabines de duche que SNL se refere, mas sim àquela divisória, geralmente em vidro acrílico, montada sobre uma das paredes laterais da banheira e que faz as vezes das cortinas de banho evitando os salpicos da água. Pensando bem, creio que a designação mais comum é até mesmo _'divisória de banheira' _ainda que no catálogo do AKI que mencionei abaixo apareça como _'protecção de banheira'._


----------



## Alentugano

softpt said:


> Cabine de duche, decididamente. Box é caixa, pode significar imensas coisas: os carros vão á box na formula1, aluga-se moradia com box para dois carros, malboro soft packet ou box...e mais. Se pudermos evitar estrangeirismos....


 
Sim, mas _box_ é amplamente usada no Brasil para designar aquilo que em Portugal chamamos _polibã_, que, diga-se de passagem, também é um estrangeirismo. 
Até acho que é mais comum _polibã_ do que _cabine de duche._ Definição aqui:
_http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/polibã_


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> ... aquilo que em Portugal chamamos _polibã_, que, diga-se de passagem, _também é um estrangeirismo_...


 

Credo! Efectivamente parece que tudo o que tem que ver com a higiene pessoal veio do estrangeiro!

Tem toda a razão com _'polibã_', de resto.


----------



## Mangato

Há muitos anos, cá também tinha *polibán. *Era um banho de assento muito pequeno. Acho que foram embora nome é aparelho


----------



## PONTEDEUME

para ducha pienso que seria "Cabine de duche" em portugués de Portugal
también divisória si es una mampara más genérica.


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> para ducha pienso que seria "Cabine de duche" em portugués de Portugal
> también divisória si es una mampara más genérica.


 
Correcto.


----------



## almufadado

Então e a "divisória amovivel" fica esquecida num canto ?


----------



## Juventude

Bem amigos, aqui no sul de Minas, é definitivamente *BOX* para designar isto que vi no site desta empresa de Rosario, ARG.

http://www.mamparaskirka.com.ar/mamparas.php

Biombo, pelo menos aqui, é o que usado nos escritórios, para formar as "BAIAS". 

Agora tenho uma dúvida, neste site acima eles simplesmente colocam "mampara". Se digo MAMPARA em espanhol é suficiente para designar o nosso "BOX" ou é necessário dizer "MAMPARA DE BAÑO" ou similar???

Abraços
Juventude


----------



## Mangato

Juventude said:


> Bem amigos, aqui no sul de Minas, é definitivamente *BOX* para designar isto que vi no site desta empresa de Rosario, ARG.
> 
> http://www.mamparaskirka.com.ar/mamparas.php
> 
> Biombo, pelo menos aqui, é o que usado nos escritórios, para formar as "BAIAS".
> 
> Agora tenho uma dúvida, neste site acima eles simplesmente colocam "mampara". Se digo MAMPARA em espanhol é suficiente para designar o nosso "BOX" ou é necessário dizer "MAMPARA DE BAÑO" ou similar???
> 
> Abraços
> Juventude


 
Tem que dizer _*mampara de baño.*_

Mampara é também qualquer painel de divissão movível


----------



## Fabián Amores

Boa noite, sou do Equador e aqui usamos um termo de arquitetura nas igrejas coloniais do Centro Histórico de Quito que é* "mampara". *Para nós refere-se a uma espécie de divisória que existe no nárthex, é dizer no espaço entre a porta de entrada e a nave central e que geralmente se encontra abaixo do coro. Como sería essa "mampara" em português? Nao lembro ter visto isso nas igrejas que visitei lá no Brasil, no Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Ari RT

Sei ao que se refere, mas desconheço nome em Português do Brasil. Se eu precisasse dizê-lo, recorreria a perífrase, como "divisória (ou biombo, ou painel) entre a porta da frente e a nave principal".
No fim das contas, a mampara (ES) não é um termo específico da arquitetura religiosa ou da decoração dos banheiros. Tem correlatos aproximados em PT, "anteparo" e "painel". O anteparo que usamos no banheiro leva o nome de box (ou blindex, nome da marca comercial paradigmática no Brasil), o anteparo que separa ambientes é o biombo, o que protege dos raios X é o avental de chumbo e assim por diante. 
Da mesma forma que mampara em ES, se o contexto for a decoração de banheiros, a palavra anteparo será entendida como aquela divisória que separa a "área molhada" do resto do cômodo. Veja que "área molhada" tampouco tem especificidade intrínseca, só foi entendida em função do contexto.
Divisória que separa foi ótimo, vão desculpando. É a hora da noite que já vai adiantada, o cotoco da vela quase no fim.


----------



## Fabián Amores

Ari RT said:


> Sei ao que se refere, mas desconheço nome em Português do Brasil. Se eu precisasse dizê-lo, recorreria a perífrase, como "divisória (ou biombo, ou painel) entre a porta da frente e a nave principal".
> No fim das contas, a mampara (ES) não é um termo específico da arquitetura religiosa ou da decoração dos banheiros. Tem correlatos aproximados em PT, "anteparo" e "painel". O anteparo que usamos no banheiro leva o nome de box (ou blindex, nome da marca comercial paradigmática no Brasil), o anteparo que separa ambientes é o biombo, o que protege dos raios X é o avental de chumbo e assim por diante.
> Da mesma forma que mampara em ES, se o contexto for a decoração de banheiros, a palavra anteparo será entendida como aquela divisória que separa a "área molhada" do resto do cômodo. Veja que "área molhada" tampouco tem especificidade intrínseca, só foi entendida em função do contexto.
> Divisória que separa foi ótimo, vão desculpando. É a hora da noite que já vai adiantada, o cotoco da vela quase no fim.


Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


----------

